# Disable ota updates



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

How do u disable ota when on froyo rooted?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

just have clockwork installed i believe. I could be wrong tho. Iv never been on stock froyo for very long. but in my experience iv never gotten a OTA update msg.


----------



## Ricky Babalu (Jul 23, 2011)

I froze the updater with Titamium Backup. I did not want to update to GB, still on froyo.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

does clockwork not block it like SPRecovery used to?


----------



## YvesSaintYuki (Jul 20, 2011)

Yea just use Titanium Backup to freeze the updater.. Or if you keep selecting later it'll eventually stop asking.. I just kept hitting ignore and after like 2 or 3 days it stopped asking..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

interesting


----------

